# H50 H60 oder H70 und Be 965



## XeonB (15. Juni 2011)

Hi
Ich würde gerne eine kompaktlösung zur prozzi-Wasserkühlung . Sind die oben genannten gut welche ist zu empfehlen oder welche andere?
Muss ich die Lüfter dann an CPU-Fan Steuerung anschliessen oder kann ich die Lüfter auch über meine scythe lüftersteuerung regeln um weniger als 1600 rpm zu bekommen?

Dankeeeeeeeee


----------



## gecco (15. Juni 2011)

Ich hab den H70 auf den 2600K mit dem mitgelieferten Adapter am Mainboard CPU Fan angeschlossen,läuft mit 1400U/min!
Meiner(2600K) hat bei IDE 34 Grad!


----------



## Jack ONeill (15. Juni 2011)

Ich hab bei meinem nen H50 drauf und hab noch einiges an luft nach oben


----------



## assko (15. Juni 2011)

Diese Woche bekomme ich noch meine Corsair h60 also wenn du wartest haben wir alle 3 abgedeckt^^


----------



## KingPiranhas (15. Juni 2011)

Die Dinger taugen alle nichts.   Und ausserdem -> http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/w...hlungen-corsair-h-0-antec-h20-coolit-eco.html


----------



## assko (15. Juni 2011)

Wenn du das sagst 

Finde die Teile 999999999999999999999999999999999999999999 besser als so nen hässliche 1kg im Gehäuse


----------



## Uter (15. Juni 2011)

Er hat aber recht, die Dinger könnte man auch als amerikanische Luftkühler bezeichnen, da dort teilweise Lüfter mit 1800rpm als lautlos bezeichnet werden. 
Wenn du die Optik magst, dann kannst du sie ja kaufen, aber außer kleine Gehäuse spricht nichts für sie.


----------



## assko (15. Juni 2011)

Leute die ihr PC zum gamen nehmen haben meistens nen Headset auf wie ich da ist egal ob da nen Lüfter mit 1rpm dreht oder mit 5000rpm ich hör es nicht.

Und mein Prozzi ist auf jedenfall besser gekühlt als mit Luft. Hatte vorher nen Mugen2 

Und bei den Temps spielen ja viele Faktoren ne Rolle deswegen ist es bei jedem anders

Meine erwartungen wurden weit übertroffen mit der Corsair h serie

Und kann es sein das ihr so angepisst seid weil ihr echte Wakü fans seid und die Corsair in euren augen keine Wakü ist?


----------



## Uter (15. Juni 2011)

Bei 2000rpm stört jeder Lüfter auch noch wenn man ein Headset auf hat. Diese Drehzahlen sind nicht nur laut, sondern sogar ungesund.

Der Mugen 2 ist P/L sehr gut, aber mit den besten Luftkühlern kann er auch nicht mithalten.

Das Problem der Kompaktkühlungen ist, dass sie bei erträglichen Drehzahlen <1200rpm schlechter kühlen als ein sehr guter Luftkühler und dabei noch teurer sind. Um wirklich gut zu kühlen müssen die Lüfter extrem schnell drehen. Für ein wirklich leises System sind sie aufgrund der Pumpen erst gar nicht zu gebrauchen.

Die Dinger sind ja auch keine Waküs sonder Kompaktkühlungen.


----------



## TRIdimention (15. Juni 2011)

Die H70 ist ein astreines Ding!!! bentze es selber mit meinem 965 BE . An heißen Sommertagen wie heute komm ich auf nur knapp 50°C und das bei 50-60% Lüfterdrehzahl (muss auch dazu sagen, dass die lüfter erst ab da leise werden). die 50-60% drehzahl erreichst du aber nur wenn du die lüfter mit beiglieferten widerständen an den CPU_FAN anschluss (4-pin) anschließt (so war das bei mir zumindest mal) Die Pumpe an einen anschluss der nicht gergelt wird( 4pin fan connector sind glaube ich immer gedrosselt sobald man ein 3pin lüfter anschließt, also pumpe muss mit voller leitung arbeiten, also 1400 upm) 

 ansonsten Wenn dich das mit der lautstärke ansonsten stört würde ich gleich ein Paar Noiseblocker pl2 dazu bestellen.


----------



## assko (15. Juni 2011)

Naja jeder hat ein anderes Akustik befinden hoffe es heist so^^
Mich stört z.B. der standart Lüfter garnicht und er Läuft auf 12V naja und knappe 55€ finde ich jetzt nicht wirklich Teuer wenn ich mir da manche Luftkühler anschaue^^


----------



## Uter (15. Juni 2011)

Die H60 ist afaik ziemlich gleich wie die Antec 620 und diese unterliegt in allen Bereichen (sogar mit 1850rpm) einem Xigmatek Aegir für 40€. Soviel zu 55€ ist nicht teuer, dafür bekommt man den Aegir und einen sehr guten Lüfter, womit man sowohl bei niedrigen, als auch bei hohen Drehzahlen bessere Leistungen und weniger Lautstärke einfährt.


----------



## XeonB (15. Juni 2011)

Kann ich die Lüfter auch an meine lüftersteuerung anschließen und per Hand regeln?


----------



## assko (15. Juni 2011)

@Uter du solltest wissen das jeder Test anderst ausfällt ich gebe auf Tests 0 ich Teste lieber selber und wie ich immer wieder feststelle ist das besser so auch mit der H60


----------



## Uter (15. Juni 2011)

Klar fällt jeder Test anders aus, aber die Tendenz ist bei den meisten ähnlich: Kompaktkühlung = bei erträglichen Drehzahlen schlechter (oder gleich gut aber teurer) als Luftkühler. 
Wie viele Kühler hattest du schon, dass du sagen kannst, dass die H60 deutlich besser ist als eine deutlich günstigerer Luftkühler? Wenn man einen mittelmäßigen Kühler gewohnt ist, dann ist es meist klar, dass ein doppelt so teurer deutlich besser ist, die Frage ist aber, ob es nicht noch bessere zum kleineren Preis gibt.


----------



## assko (15. Juni 2011)

Hatte vor der H60 4andere Luftkühler und diesmal dachte ich mir Probier halt mal das ding aus ich hab es getan und wurde überrascht.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (15. Juni 2011)

KingPiranhas schrieb:


> Die Dinger taugen alle nichts.   Und ausserdem -> http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/w...hlungen-corsair-h-0-antec-h20-coolit-eco.html


 
Danke für den Hinweis


----------

